

Argentina goverment fixing the exchange rates - the LocalBitcoins solution - jerguismi
http://localbitcoins.blogspot.fi/2013/06/argentina-goverment-fixing-exchange.html

======
macavity23
Interesting that localbitcoin are offering a 'blue market rate' on their site,
but this is short on analysis. Try Jon Matonis' article here (but bear in mind
Mr. Matonis is a major BTC supporter):
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2013/04/27/bitcoins-p...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2013/04/27/bitcoins-
promise-in-argentina/)

This is a far more interesting aspect of Bitcoin than those of anonymity, Silk
Road and ending dollar hegemony: offering citizens a way around their
government fscking with their currency. This is a huge benefit that those of
us living in stable Western democracies might have a hard time appreciating,
and I'm hard-pressed to see a downside.

Furthermore, the more acceptance bitcoin has for this purpose, the more
jurisdictionally-distinct exchanges it gains, and the harder it becomes to
shut down.

